# The ideal Sprayer



## edmonds27 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey guys, I renovate houses for a living and in this case there is a lot of painting involved. So, I really would like to get a sprayer. I've been looking at the Graco TrueCoat Pro. I don't know if this is a good purchase. I'm looking for something I can use for a long time, something durable, if something breaks it can easily be replaced, that can be used on walls, trim, or whatever. But I'm no expert at these sprayers but I just would really like to know what's good. Any advice would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I know some on here use the Titan 440, we have the Titan 700 & 100, I just sold a 440 but never used it. I have looked at Graco in the past not sure which is better Titan or Graco.


----------



## edmonds27 (Mar 17, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I know some on here use the Titan 440, we have the Titan 700 & 100, I just sold a 440 but never used it. I have looked at Graco in the past not sure which is better Titan or Graco.


I'm guessing I need to stay away from the portable handhelds?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

edmonds27 said:


> I'm guessing I need to stay away from the portable handhelds?


The graco generation 1 hand held I herd nothing good about them, batteries die fast can't charge them, the 2nd generation I hear is much better. In my mind a battery operated spray would not preform as the battery dies out.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I have both graces, graco 1 had issues but were worked out. Graco 2 is the go to sprayer for certain projects. They come with 2 batteries and have a quick charge. We haven't had any problems with the batteries dying and not having the next one all ready to g

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## edmonds27 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok, I think would like to have a stationary such as the 440i, maybe something that's not gonna burn a whole in my budget


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

That's a good way to go.. the comparable Graco would be the 390 or 395 I think. All good sprayers and much better than a handheld. Get an extra hose too.


----------



## edmonds27 (Mar 17, 2013)

What do you guys think about the Graco magnum proX7? The price is where I'm looking to spend.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I have the Titan 440i. It's an awesome sprayer. As long as you maintain it , it will last for years trouble free. The only thing it won't do is shoot thicker paint such as elastomeric which you would need a minimum of the Titan 640. But I have yet to hear something bad about the 440i


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

What's your budget?


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

edmonds27 said:


> What do you guys think about the Graco magnum proX7? The price is where I'm looking to spend.


I've got a Pro x9 and it might be all you need but for a few more dollars you can get a 390. Much better unit with professional type filter.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

1camper said:


> I've got a Pro x9 and it might be all you need but for a few more dollars you can get a 390. Much better unit with professional type filter.


X9 or Airlessco SP300...same units different labels. These pumps make you money. For the type of work you're doing, these are the winner. Parts are relatively cheap and easy to fix. If you're somewhat mechanically inclined, you can fix these easy.

Agreed on the 390, it is a better pump, but maybe not a better pump for what you're mainly doing.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

The Titan Advantage 400 is a low end commercial machine without any electronics. the pressure control is mechanical and it should be a little less that the Graco 390 but a little more than the Graco ProX7. and it is a solid machine


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

How about the "Paint Zoom"?:whistling2:


----------

